# Preamplificador Circuito con Control de Tono Pregunta .001%THD



## mexmike (Nov 19, 2018)

Saludos a todos,

Ya que termine mi proyecto del amplificador SC200 de potencia, quería empezar con un preamplificador como entrada de señal con ajustes de tono.

Encontré un diagrama que parece ser un circuito muy bueno. De acuerdo con la descripción es de muy baja distorsión; 0.001 % THD. El PCB es bastante sencillo.

Hi Fi audio tone control circuit - ElecCircuit.com

Donde tengo una duda es como va conectada la entrada en el área del contacto de “Loudness”. Espero que me pueden ayudar.

El contacto de “Loudness” en el diagrama, parece ser de tres polos, ósea SPDT y conectada al Pot de Volumen con un “center tap”. Esto parece no concordar exactamente con el PCB.

En el PCB, los contactos de “Loudness” están en serie con C1 y C2 y parece que es un SPST. También existe cuatro pads marcado con las letras ”A” y ”B”, pensé que tal vez eran para “jumpers” pero no creo que tiene sentido eso porque los demas jumpers se pueden ver claramente en el silkscreen.

Estaré muy agradecido por cualquier ayuda y espero que el circuito sea útil para alguien.

Que estén muy bien.


----------



## -Luci- (Nov 19, 2018)

Hola no quiero cambiarte la bocha pero creo que ese diseño está un poquito antiguo en cuanto a electrónica y materiales, si te parece te dejo un link a una página muy buena que tiene un control de tono con operacionales. Fíjate por las dudas la distorsión que tiene el tl072 creo que es 0.004 C/U  eso es el mínimo que tendrías, quizás alguien más experto puede dar luz sobre el THD total del sistema.

experimentos electronicos: control de tono estéreo graves/medios/agudos


----------



## sebsjata (Nov 19, 2018)

El pre que dices que no concuerda, concuerda perfectamente solo está mal interpretado todo está bien, el segundo que te pasaron no te lo recomiendo para nada, no por que el circuito sea malo ni nada de eso, simplemente por el layout que tiene el pc, es horrible, esas pistas en ángulos rectos debes de evitarlos.
Si quieres un preamplificador con control de tonos te recomiendo este Hi-Fi Preamplifier
Es un excelente pre, lo único es que tienes que hacer el diseño de la board, yo lo hice hace poco en conjunto con 2 switchingamp de @ejtagle y quedé más que contento un sonido impecable.


----------



## mexmike (Nov 20, 2018)

Qué bueno que me lo dicen.

Muchísimas gracias. Veré lo que me recomendaron.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 20, 2018)

Bueno nadie te dijo sobre lo que preguntaste acerca del loudness  y el potenciometro.
Para poder aplicar el circuito de loudness hace falta potenciometros con derivación , no es una cuarta pata qu va al impreso
Una foto vale más que mil palabras


Como se ve hacia la izquierda los tres pines normales y hacia la derecha la derivación para el loudness


No se si realmente necesitas un pre amplificador, los previos se utilizaban cuando se tomaba señal de un pick up magnético que tenian bajo nivel de salida bajo, para que tomes una idea una cápsula M44-7 de Shure que solo necesita 3 gramos de presión(hay más sensibles que solo necesitan 0.5gr) entrega en la salida 9.5mV, un cabezal de cinta unos 800 uV(0.8mV), un micrófono de 50k entregaba unos 50mV, lo que hacia necesario ser elevado a un valor comprendido entre 440mV y 1V máximo.
Salvo que desees utilizar una bandeja giradiscos que aparte de elevar el nivel de salida de la cápsula debe ecualizar la señal según la norma RIIA no veo que necesites un previo, pero si un corrector de tonos puede ser interesante, por otro lado hay mucha confusión en la gente querer que un amplificador de potencias como para quedarse sordo y  pretender que tenga niveles ridículamentes bajo de distorsión para terminr escuchando sonidos MP3, Si se quiere disfrutar sonido bien, debe ser audio audio a niveles que no lastimen el oíto, todo lo demás es contradictorio. un MP3 da un sonido mediocre ya que solo es una parte del sonido original por lo tanto no es fiel


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 20, 2018)

-Luci- dijo:


> Hola no quiero cambiarte la bocha pero creo que ese diseño está un poquito antiguo en cuanto a electrónica y materiales, si te parece te dejo un link a una página muy buena que tiene un control de tono con operacionales. Fíjate por las dudas la distorsión que tiene el tl072 creo que es 0.004 C/U  eso es el mínimo que tendrías, quizás alguien más experto puede dar luz sobre el THD total del sistema.
> 
> experimentos electronicos: control de tono estéreo graves/medios/agudos



Ese esquema es el desarrollo de un usuario de esta comunidad.

Respecto a que el diseño con componentes discretos es _"un poquito antiguo en cuanto a electrónica y materiales", _¿ Que te hace pensar eso ?, ese esquema también se encuentra en este Foro y bien documentado.

*NO *hace falta buscar en otras páginas para encontrar algo bueno. 

Preamplificador con componentes discretos "Old Style"


----------



## -Luci- (Nov 20, 2018)

Que interesante el aporte de pandacba, primera vez que veo ese tipo de potes. Fogonazo, me dio la idea de "antiguo" ver los condensadores axiales y los transistores en modo diferencial "creo" jajaja. Viendolo de esta manera, me dieron ganas de armarlo, resulta interesante la funcion loudness no conocía su existencia. Sin animos de desviar mucho la pregunta original ¿El dato que da una idea del ruido del transistor es la figura de ruido no?


----------



## sebsjata (Nov 20, 2018)

Ese tipo de potenciometro los puedes encontrar en equipos de audio antiguos, los nuevos, logaritmicos, salen caros y si los encuentras baratos son lineales y de mala calidad, si vas a armar ese pre consigue un buen potenciometro, porque ese pre es de buena calidad, pero si pones un potenciometro con derivación de mala calidad esa fidelidad que dice tener se va a la basura por un potenciometro malo


----------



## mexmike (Nov 20, 2018)

Gracias pandacba y Fogonazo

pandacba, al leer la documentación del preamp, si me había dado cuenta que el pot era con derivación central. Con respecto al Loudness, en mi juventud tenía varios amplificadores con loudness y a veces si me gustaba usarlo. Mi duda más bien era como conectar el switch de Loudness al PCB. Viendo al PCB con un poco más de atención, creo que los pads que ponen en corto el cap C2 de 0.1uF, están directamente por debajo de los mismos y marcados con unos círculos. Corrígeme si estoy equivocado.

También estuvo considerando otro esquemático que aquí adjunto. No tiene controles de tono. Puede ser un diseño mejor y tal vez sería posible implementarlos los controles como los de este tema.


----------



## sebsjata (Nov 20, 2018)

Lo que está encerrado en rojo son los 3 pads de un spdt los tres pads encerrados en azul son para el otro spdt, pero mejor le pones un dpdt, los 2 pads amarillos es donde se conecta la derivación de los potenciometros.


----------



## mexmike (Nov 20, 2018)

Muchisimas gracias *sebsjata,
Ya todo queda bien claro.*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 20, 2018)

-Luci- dijo:


> ¿El dato que da una idea del ruido del transistor es la figura de ruido no?


Leé acá: Noise figure - Wikipedia


----------



## mexmike (Nov 20, 2018)

Pensé que tal vez así. 

Sé que está mal conectada la desviación central del pot, pero como está al 50%, creo que da una aproximación ya que Multisim no tiene modelo de un pot con tal derivación.

Incluyo la simulación en el caso que alguien quiere cambiar lo que probablemente he echado a perder con el circuito original. 

Cambie valores de varias piezas para devolver la ganancia, tal vez equivocadamente. 
Balance y Volumen 100k a 20k. R6 de 3k3 a 1k. Metí una resistencia de 100 Ohm en la línea de retro.


Cualquier pista para incluir el circuito de tono muy apreciado.

Saludos.
El simple-blameless-pre-amp sin modificación


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 20, 2018)

¿ Un medidor de potencia en un previo ?


----------



## mexmike (Nov 20, 2018)

Copie todo de otro circuito por ser flojo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 20, 2018)

mexmike dijo:


> Copie todo de otro circuito por ser flojo.


Lo que corresponde es un trazador de Bode para analizar respuesta a frecuencia y respuesta en fase


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 20, 2018)

Lo veo más cómo un amplificador de auriculares . . .


----------



## mexmike (Nov 20, 2018)

OK Gracias Fogonazo.
¿De los dos circuitos, cual es el mejor?
¿Para implementar el control de tono y loudness al simple-blameless-pre-amp, como lo harías, porque no creo que mi interpretación es buena?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 20, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lo veo más cómo un amplificador de auriculares . . .


Es en extremo frecuente que un previo profesional o próximo a serlo tenga una impedancia de salida suficientemente baja como para excitar unos auriculares y un nivel de señal capaz de quemarlos (Unos 15db)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 20, 2018)

Si , los he visto excitando mas de 5 etapas de potencia juntas sin mas ni menos  , pero éste diseño en particular parece mas un amplificador que un pré , a  golpe de vista.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 20, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , los he visto excitando mas de 5 etapas de potencia juntas sin mas ni menos  , pero éste diseño en particular parece mas un amplificador que un pré , a  golpe de vista.


Fijate que el otro diseño también posee salida "A lo bestia"
Solían hacer así para excitar transformadores de conversión salida simple a balanceado con impedancia de 600Ω, además de poder "mover" una parva de amplificadores 



mexmike dijo:


> OK Gracias Fogonazo.
> ¿De los dos circuitos, cual es el mejor?
> ¿Para implementar el control de tono y loudness al simple-blameless-pre-amp, como lo harías, porque no creo que mi interpretación es buena?


El primero lo arme, probé y comprobé. Me dio muy buenos resultados.
Es segundo parece bueno, pero *no *lo probé, ni siquiera lo simulé


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 20, 2018)

No entiendo para que enrroscarse con un preamplificador discreto cuando hay AO de primera linea, muy economicos y que van a brindar una performance muy superior a cualquier preamp discreto.


----------



## sebsjata (Nov 20, 2018)

Es lo Que yo digo, cualquier op-amp tiene una thd bajisima, entre menos componentes tenga, menos distorsión agregará, el pre que le pasé de ESP es excelente, lo único que tiene que hacer es el diseño de la baquelita y tiene una ganancia de +-10db en el control de tonos


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 20, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No entiendo para que enrroscarse con un preamplificador discreto cuando hay AO de primera linea, muy economicos y que van a brindar una performance muy superior a cualquier preamp discreto.


¿ Gusto de hacerlo distinto ?

Como comenté en su momento armé ese previo.
En ese momento no existían IC´s de calidad o eran comparativamente mucho mas ruidosos.

Hoy en día no lo haría discreto, pero pasaron un par de décadas desde entonces y por otro lado ¡ Me guta la onda "vintage"


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 20, 2018)

Tratando de acordarme de un IC de un pre integrado estereo con control de tono y selector de entrada que era mas ruidoso que la brisa marina 

 Creo que lo comercializaba SH en kit completo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 20, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Gusto de hacerlo distinto ?


Si fuera por hacerlo distinto, todo ok, pero la performance que busca no la va a lograr con ese esquema.


----------



## mexmike (Nov 21, 2018)

¡Chin!
Pues ya me voltearon todo. 
Sus opiniones para mí son muy valiosas y tal vez estoy convencida que los AO serían una mejor opción.

sebsjata, tu refieres a los diseños de Elliot Como esta entonces?
Tiene los controles que quiero. Lo unico es que no tengo un layout.


----------



## sebsjata (Nov 21, 2018)

Exacto, te los pasar pero, por políticas del foro y por respetar el trabajo de elliot, no  puedo pasarte el diseño, pero te digo que suena muy bien, use los ne5532 y el ruido es nulo nulo, eso sí, tienes que colocarlo en una caja metálica para blindarlo bien y usar cable mallado  de buena calidad


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 21, 2018)

Hace tiempo estuve trabajando con esto.
Como muchos otros de mis proyectos quedó trunco por falta de ganas, tiempo, capital, Etc.
Pensé en hacerlo con *"Todos los chicles"*, fuente en la placa, resistencias metal film, capacitores polipropileno, potenciómetros cermet. Etc, Etc

Cuando averigüe el precio de los operacionales cambié de idea. 
Los que figuran en el esquema* (OPA 2134)* U$20 c/u .
Existe una alternativa también de excelentísima calidad y precio algo inferior solo U$15 c/u *(LME 49720)*

Como Fogo reconoce que está un poco loco pero no come vidrio en ayunas sugiere un modesto operacional de 1 U$ *(NE 5532), *incluso un* (TL072) *< 1U$ dará un resultado excelente

Otro de los chiches es la PCB, un diseño bastante bueno y con todas las reglas del arte (Que me acordé).
Falta muy poco para que la termine  cuando la termine la publicaré.


----------



## crimson (Nov 21, 2018)

LOUDNESS
Recuerden que aquí hay un control de loudness con pote sin derivación. (perdón si la placa tiene líneas rectas, se me marea el sonido )
Saludos C


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 21, 2018)

crimson dijo:


> LOUDNESS
> Recuerden que aquí hay un control de loudness con pote sin derivación. (perdón si la placa tiene líneas rectas, se me marea el sonido )
> Saludos C


El problema con las PCB con líneas en ángulos rectos y el sonido es que la señal _"Derrapa en las curvas"_


----------



## mexmike (Nov 21, 2018)

fogonazo,
Otro que me llamo la atención por ya tener un PCB, es uno que publicaste hace tiempo; el Colección de circuitos de baja señal de diseño "Asiático" Preamplificador Graves/Agudos/volumen y salida para sub-Woofer.

Lo único, es que las ref de la lista de piezas no coinciden con el diagrama. Por ejemplo, en el diagrama, son dos caps C1 y C2, los de la entrada, los cuales son de 100n en la lista de piezas; valores no lógicos. En el PCB son C4 y C5, los de la entrada y son de 10u que es más normal.

Después de todo, encontré la página del autor. Parece todo bien ahí. Vean Zoznam.pdf

http://zosilnovace.eu/Korekcny_predzosilnovac.htm

Todavía no he decidido cual hacer, pero creo que es entre el de Elliott y el que acabo de mencionar.

De nuevo, gracias a todos por sus consejos, los cuales siempre me abren los ojos; ya que soy chango de grasa de profesión y no mago de la electrónica (mi hija si lo es).

Abrazos.


----------



## mexmike (Nov 21, 2018)

Ya simulado el Preamplificador Graves/Agudos/volumen y salida para sub-Woofer

Use OPA2134

Parece muy bien, pero tengo que checar valores.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 22, 2018)

mexmike dijo:


> fogonazo,
> Otro que me llamo la atención por ya tener un PCB, es uno que publicaste hace tiempo; el Colección de circuitos de baja señal de diseño "Asiático" Preamplificador Graves/Agudos/volumen y salida para sub-Woofer. . . . . .


Ese *NO *lo recordaba.

Es una buena alternativa como para lograr un sistema 2.1 

¿ Entendiste que un OPA2134 es muy bonito para una simulación, pero para oídos terricolas *NO *tiene sentido ?


----------



## mexmike (Nov 22, 2018)

Si entendido y bastante caras también.

En Mouser México están en $4.30 y los NE5532 en $1.01.

Puede ser que usare los NE5532, pero como sería mi primer preamp, quiero ver si noto la diferencia. ¡Veas que estoy pisando donde todos ustedes ninjas pisaron hace anos ja ja ja!!! Aprendo con mis errores a veces y cuando presto atención (¿por eso el martillo verdad fogonazo?)

En otra nota, escribí al amable autor del circuito debido a las diferncias que encontre y el fue tan noble en mandarme los gerber y mas docs. Están adjuntos para quien le puede servir.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 22, 2018)

mexmike dijo:


> Puede ser que usare los NE5532, pero como sería mi primer preamp, quiero ver si noto la diferencia.


El NE5532 es de mas bajo ruido que el OPA2134 pero tiene corrientes de polarización de entrada mucho mas elevadas, así que necesitas desacoplar los potenciómetros mediante capacitores por que de lo contrario meten ruido cuando giran, cosa que """"CASI"""" no sucede con los OPA o los TL por que tienen entrada FET de muy alta impedancia.
Con respecto a esto último, yo tengo en uso permanente el preamplificador de ESP armado allá por el 2010, y usando los TL072 y los OPA2134 el potenciómetro de volumen "mete ruido" cuando lo giro... pero lo hace en algunos lugares de la pista y en otros no. Yo no sé si es problema del potenciómetro que es muy malo o que los potes no están desacoplados en CC, cosa que también es cierta.

PD: Si llegás a escuchar alguna diferencia tené por cierto que la estás soñando. Es humanamente imposible escuchar diferencias por debajo del 0.05%. Antes de hacer esa prueba, comprate un Audio Precision y medí la distorsión en forma científica por que de la otra forma es pura sanata.


----------



## mexmike (Nov 22, 2018)

Gracias Dr. Zoidberg,
Tomare todos tus consejos en cuenta.
Veré que tan fácil sería meterlos en el diseño original sin muchos cambios. Si cambie mucho,
tal vez uso los OPA o los TL para no tener que modificar el PCB del diseñador.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 22, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> . . . . Yo no sé si es problema del potenciómetro que es muy malo o que los potes no están desacoplados en CC, cosa que también es cierta. . . . .


Trabajar un potenciómetro de carbón (99% de los casos) polarizado con CC es una excelente forma de crear un generador de ruidos exóticos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 22, 2018)

Debe ir un cermet , si o si aunque duela el bol$illo


----------



## mexmike (Nov 23, 2018)

Adjunto Silkscreen Overlay to PCB para el archivo "corrector.rar "


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 23, 2018)

*Este *también está interesante 

Control de tono de 3 bandas y salida 2.1


----------



## cantoni11 (Feb 10, 2019)

Hola amigos del foro. Estuve viendo este circuito que me esta seduciendo armarlo  ,sobre todo porque posee circuito loudnees . El problema es "conseguir   en el potenciómetro con derivación de 100 k log ". Mirando en ML encontré un potenciómetro log pero de  200k doble con derivación.
Mi pregunta es : si funciona con la curva log montando una resistencia en paralelo con los extremo del potenciómetro  y así obtenemos los 100K que pide el circuito . saludos a los colegas del foro.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 11, 2019)

Si queres que funcione bien, o conseguis uno de 100K o hace un loudness dinámico


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 11, 2019)

cantoni11 dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro. Estuve viendo este circuito que me esta seduciendo armarlo  ,sobre todo porque posee circuito loudnees . El problema es "conseguir   en el potenciómetro con derivación de 100 k log ". Mirando en ML encontré un potenciómetro log pero de  200k doble con derivación.
> Mi pregunta es : si funciona con la curva log montando una resistencia en paralelo con los extremo del potenciómetro  y así obtenemos los 100K que pide el circuito .


Viendo lo que es el circuito, yo me mandaría con el de 200K así como está...a lo sumo tendrás que cambiar algún capacitor o resistencia asociada al circuito, pero antes que nada* YO simularía* el circuito de entrada con uno y otro pote para ajustar la rsta en frecuencia por simulación y luego vería que hago.
De todas formas, hay circuitos muy superiores a ese y mas simples. El loudness era una necesidad en los 70's y 80's cuando los parlantes no alcanzaban muy bajas frecuencias. En la actualidad hay parlantes muy buenos que llegan hasta 30Hz sin drama (sin drama salvo el precio, claro) en baffles adecuados y usar loudness ahora es una complicación sin sentido cuando podés corregir con el control de tono. Pero si es tu gusto...


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 11, 2019)

*¡ Como odio darle la razón al Dr Z" !*
**​Como bien acota, la corrección loudness es propia de épocas pasadas en las que mediante ecualización se corregían falencias de reproductores.
Actualmente la mecánica de los reproductores sigue siendo la misma, pero no así su tecnología de materiales que les permite extender una respuesta aceptable hasta rangos anteriormente impensables.

Actualmente no es raro encontrar equipo de alta gama que ni controles de tono (Graves/agudos) poseen o los poseen en rangos muy acotados ±5db o menos.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 11, 2019)

El loudness no era porque los parlante no alcazaban baja frecuencia, era para cuando se baja de cierto volumen se escucharan, de echo puesto el loudnees pasado cierto nivel de volumen lo pongas o lo quites no se siente diferencia,
Eso debido a la forma de respuesta del oído humano.
Ese efecto se sienta a bajo volumen con parlantes actuales o aquellos, pero por debajo de cierto volumen, para mirarlo de otro lado cuando el cursor del potenciomentro esta por debajo de la derivación tiene efecto, cuando el cursor alcanza la posisición de la derivación o la supera, ponerlo o quitarlo no tiene ningún efecto


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 11, 2019)

pandacba dijo:


> El loudness no era porque los parlante no alcazaban baja frecuencia, era para cuando se baja de cierto volumen se escucharan, de echo puesto el loudnees pasado cierto nivel de volumen lo pongas o lo quites no se siente diferencia,
> Eso debido a la forma de respuesta del oído humano.


Por supuesto que el loudness "intenta" corregir la curva de respuesta auditiva, el problema es que la curva de loudness no compensa a la de cualquier persona sino que es una aproximación mas o menos "general" que puede ser satisfactoria... o nó.
Por otra parte, la curva de loudness de los preamplificadores no compensan ni por cerca los efectos de la sala, con lo cual, el loudness no es mas que una forma de aumentar graves y agudos al boleo en el 99.9% de los casos. Entonces, lo mejor es no tener loudness y retocar el sonido con los controles de tono, donde al menos conocés que es lo que estás haciendo y no usar una curva desconocida y mayoritariamente irreal.
Ya nadie usa el loudness y las razones son buenas


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 11, 2019)

Un término algo degradado pero que siempre debería estar presente es "Hiht Fidelity", degradado porque se reemplazó con términos mas comerciales que no reflejan el sentido de estas palabras.

*Hiht fidelity*, proviene del Sumerio antiguo y significa *"Alta fidelidad"*, y fidelidad ¿ A que ?, a la música original, es decir respeta en rango dinámico y tonal a la música en vivo, en teoría no debería poderse distinguir de la música en vivo.¡ Mira que complicado !

Si nos atenemos a esto debemos conseguir un sistema de captación / grabación / reproducción que respete el rango dinámico y tonal del original.
A esto le agregamos un amplificador con respuesta plana, un gabinete reproductor con una respuesta tal que compense la acústica de la sala de audición para llevar el conjunto a algo plano
Hasta ahora tenemos algo Hi Fi 

Pero que pasa si le agregamos controles de tono, cosa que *NO* está mal. ¡ Y va dejando de ser Hi Fi. !
Cuanta mas parafernalia ecualizadora le agreguemos estaremos mas cerca de lograr el sonido de _*"Nuestro agrado"*_, pero mas lejos del sonido original* (Hiht fidelity,)*

¿ Por que aclaré que *NO *está mal ?, quién pagó por el equipo de audio tiene el derecho de escuchar que y como se le ocurra, sea o *NO* Hiht fidelity,

¡ Amen !


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 11, 2019)

E' eccitante ed emozionante controllare l'intensità sonora  . . . Mi mancherà quel pulsante ...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 12, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Por supuesto que el loudness "intenta" corregir la curva de respuesta auditiva, el problema es que la curva de loudness no compensa a la de cualquier persona sino que es una aproximación mas o menos "general" que puede ser satisfactoria... o nó.


Estuve meditando un poco, y hay otro problema con el control de loudness: Las curvas de *Fletcher-Munson*, en las que se basa el control de loudness para "corregir" el sonido, son curvas de respuesta del oído vs. SPL (por decirlo de alguna forma) y se van aplanando a medida que el nivel sonoro percibido por el oído aumenta (ver las líneas azules el esquema del link de Wikipedia). En la actualidad ya se demostró que esas curvas no son exactas en el extremo de baja frecuencia y son bastante diferentes de la realidad en esa zona (ver lineas rojas en el esquema del link) así que ya se imaginan el error que tiene el control de loudness en esa zona del espectro.

Pero bueno, supongamos que aún estamos entre los 70's y los 80's, y tenemos el botón "loudness" en el equipo para corregir la curvas de Fletcher-Munson (las azules). El problema es que las mediciones de sonoridad (loudness) se hace referidas al oído y al nivel de SPL en el aire, y eso no tiene *NADA *que ver con la salida de potencia acústica de un equipo de audio, donde influyen:

El nivel de señal de entrada al preamplificador (hoy en día se puede eliminar -parcialmente- con el *Replay Gain* pero todavía no habían viajes al futuro en esa época).
La ganancia del amplificador de potencia.
La sensibilidad del sistema de parlantes.
Entonces, la pregunta es: como diablos calibro el control de loudness para "aplanar" las curvas de Fletcher-Munson para cada conjunto posible de señal de entrada + ganancia del amplificador + sensibilidad de parlantes???

Y pregunto esto por que, por ejemplo, a medida que aumento la sensibilidad del sistema de parlantes - sin cambiar el amplificador ni el preamplificador ni el nivel de volumen - aumenta el nivel SPL en el aire, lo que implica que debería haber corregido el valor del control de loudness para compensar esta situación. Eso claramente es imposible, por que desde el punto de vista del preamplificador no ha cambiado nada.
Entonces, al no haber una relación real entre el valor de nivel de volumen pretendido por el preamplificador y el valor de SPL verdadero emitido por los parlantes resulta imposible acercarse, al menos con cierta certeza, a las correcciones deseadas. La unica posibilidad real de lograr un control de loudness que funcione de acuerdo a lo esperado es calibrar el conjunto completo fuente de audio + preamplificador + amplificador de potencia + sistema de parlantes + sala de escucha... y yo te digo las palabras de Alberto Olmedo: *De Acá!!!!!!*

​


----------



## angelwind (Feb 12, 2019)

Hola. 
muy interesante discusión...
Ahora bien, las últimas generaciones de equipos vintage de gama alta tuvieron loudness variable con un pote. En ese caso, no se acercaría más la corrección a la ideal para el conjunto de parafernalia electrónica de audio???
No sé si variaban en amplitud o también ejercían cambios en la frecuencia de los refuerzos, tengo un pre con ese sistema de loudness (Kenwood basic C-1) pero hasta ahora no me había planteado el caso, ya que en general lo uso en su mínima expresión.
Saludos!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 12, 2019)

El loudness con control independiente del volumen es un poco diferente por que podes ajustar el control a tu antojo, lo que no significa que estes corrigiendo las curvas de Fletcher-Munson sino ajustando la correccion a tu gusto..y eso lo podes hacer con el control de tono. Por eso sigue sin ser util aunque es facil de ajustar. Sin calibracion no hay correccion verdadera.


----------

